# Where can I take my unvaccinated pup? Getting stir crazy!



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys so our pup came home at 7.5 weeks old and she was unvaccinated. She has since had her first shots but her vet told me not to take her out until she was fully done with vaccines which will be in 2 months! She'll be 4 months by then and i want to socialize her. I don't really know anyone who has dogs that are update on their vaccines. Where can I take her without endangering her life? My vet said we live in an area where parvo is common. I absolutely want to protect her but I am having a hard time finding the middle ground between her health and socializing. She starts puppy classes on Tuesday but that will only be once a week. Ive taken her to the grocery store, my kids school and a couple other stores but I carry her the whole time and we can't be gone for too long because she has to pee very often. Ive had a couple BBQ's since she came home so that she gets used to people and she did very well. However when I took her to the grocery store she was scared at first. She calmed down after 20 minutes or so and actually fell asleep in my arms. I need her to go to more places with me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Do what your vet said. He's held enough dying puppies in his arms.....


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thats what we are doing…. Im just a little worried that she start seeing and experiencing new things too late…


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I understand. I posted the same thing here about a year and a half ago. I didn't get my pup until she was almost 11 weeks old so it was late when we finally got out and about. 

I though, had a past experience with Parvo. Both my previous puppies got it at the same time and it was a miracle they lived. This was back in 1979 when it was a different strain and not many vets had experience with it. I got lucky and had an excellent vet right out of vet school and she was on it They both survived - the bill was over $5,000.

What helped with my new pup was that I have a short chain link fence in the front yard. I would spend hours out there with her. It was summer time so lots of people walking by to stop and pet her. I really don't know what to tell you. I remember how frustrated I was, here's prime socialization time and I can't take her out.. but it just wasn't worth the risk to me. 

I think it would be good for you to look at a few articles at just what Parvo is and how it is transmitted. You need to know to help you make your decision.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

@ Stonevintage, so how did your puppy do as far as socializing once he finally got out and about?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, she absolutely loves people... too much so sometimes! Other dogs, not so much. I'm not sure what part of this is a socialization fault and what part is temperament, but lack of exposure I'm sure definitely continues to be a part of the problem with her and (all) other dogs. 

The type of freak out barking she does at other dogs is definitely fear based. She is large (80lbs) so I have been reluctant to my friends offers to have her meet their dogs. I think this spring, when everyone's out and about again - we'll try it with a muzzle on her. First thru the fence then for a walk if she settles.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

honestly, I don't wait to take my pups out. I don't put them down however. Carry them, sit in the car with the windows down watching all the people come and go, go to friends' homes, lots of things that you can do.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Puppy Socialization - what it really should be | Naughty Dogge - Monique Anstee


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for the stupid question, but my last dog was 8 months old when I got her, so she was vaccinated. But, if you get a pup at 8 weeks that has had the first round of shots, I assume, at what ages do they get their next shots and finish up so they can go out and about with you freely? Here in Costa Rica, tick borne illnesses are the biggest killers of dogs, and they require lepto shots to bring a dog in from the states. Of course, my dogs are on year round protection! Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> Puppy Socialization - what it really should be | Naughty Dogge - Monique Anstee


Nice article. Mine never had a "puppy play date" and does quite well around other animals. We did set up dates with known immunized dog neutral adults as well as my own but did so many of those other things. Petsmart, even in a buggy, no.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I have never waited. I have walked my last 5 GSDs from the moment they arrived at 8 weeks old,in parks,woods,bogs etc. I think a vet is obliged to say that,it's certainly the most extreme end of the caution scale. Ask if she/he is aware of any local cases of parvo. Maybe walk in schoolyards,tennis courts,church parking lots if worried about soil infected with parvo,or just closely monitor pup when walking.


----------



## Lesa2093 (Jan 9, 2016)

If your vet allows, (my cats' vet does) maybe you can put up a flyer in their office requesting doggie playmates for your pup. You can ask that potential playmate owners show proof of current vaccination.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Puppy play dates are just the tip of the socialization iceberg compared to the rest of the world and not particularly useful. Exposure to adult dogs with good dog manners is better, JMO.


----------

